# [Sat 21st Jan 2012] FREE gig: The Novatones + Stormchild + Lenny Verralis (SW9 8NW)



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 21, 2012)

The Novatones - Southampton based indie/rock/punk 4 piece
Stormchild - Rock/Punk/Alternative from Chelmsford
Lenny Verralis - Dumbjaw's singer solo project
entry is free and the bar is late, or should that be open late?


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2012)

The Novatones like "Reebok classics to cucumber sandwiches" while Stormchild are "unapolagetically loud," apparently.

I might pop along.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 23, 2012)

editor said:


> The Novatones like "Reebok classics to cucumber sandwiches" while Stormchild are "unapolagetically loud," apparently.
> 
> I might pop along.


well that turned out to be a nearly empty gig but it was organised quite late, luckily a few random people happened by and lots of wild dancing made for a great night for all.
top bands too, I'd definitely want to see them again.


----------

